# New Forum for NEV-LSV.COM starting



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

Electric Car-Nut said:


> . Recently I discovered the “NEV-LSV .COM a Forum for slower EV like neighborhood and low speed Electric Vehicles. …


and the exact link is :http://nev-lsv.com/index.php


----------

